# TUNA BURGERS ???



## Scottydog81 (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi all, does anyone remember a post on here not that long ago about a pukka tuna burger recipe ? they was made with weetabix in the ingrediants? i cant find it no where ,if any one knows of it please post it up wanna give them a go , thanks


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Don't remember it mate, but I make my own by eye. Ingredients are roughly:

3 tins of tuna

1 egg

60g of oats

Chopped onion of choice

Small squeeze of tomatoes puree

Salt and pepper

Chilli flakes and oregano (or any spice that takes your fancy)

Mix in bowl and shape into 3 pates then fry in pan for a couple of minutes each side. I then chill them and microwave them for 60 seconds or so when needed. Place in the middle of a wrap, top with cheese and salsa and fold the wrap up (cheese will hold it).


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

2004mark said:


> Don't remember it mate, but I make my own by eye. Ingredients are roughly:
> 
> 3 tins of tuna
> 
> ...


that made my mouth water lol


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

big steve said:


> that made my mouth water lol


Mine too lol... might have to make a batch tonight


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I might try these.x


----------



## ALS (Aug 2, 2011)

2004mark said:


> Don't remember it mate, but I make my own by eye. Ingredients are roughly:
> 
> 3 tins of tuna
> 
> ...


These sound great...think I might give this a try this week. How many does this receipe serve?

Al


----------



## Scottydog81 (Mar 1, 2010)

2004mark said:


> Don't remember it mate, but I make my own by eye. Ingredients are roughly:
> 
> 3 tins of tuna
> 
> ...


The recipe i saw used weetabix instead of the oats ,do you just use plain porridge oats as they come or blitzed in the blender ?


----------



## ALS (Aug 2, 2011)

Here's the weetabix recipe...or at least a version containing them?

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/tuna-other-seafood/15914-my-tuna-burger.html

Hope this is the one your were looking for?

Al


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

ALS said:


> These sound great...think I might give this a try this week. How many does this receipe serve?
> 
> Al


3-4



Scottydog81 said:


> The recipe i saw used weetabix instead of the oats ,do you just use plain porridge oats as they come or blitzed in the blender ?


Yeah I guessed that, try them both... I doubt you'd tell any difference though as you can't really taste the oats. I just use them straight out the bag, no need to blitz.


----------



## ALS (Aug 2, 2011)

Scottydog81 said:


> The recipe i saw used weetabix instead of the oats


I think the page you're looking for is under 'My Tuna Burger' under Forum/Diet and Nutrition/Recipes/Tuna & Other Food.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/tuna-other-seafood/15914-my-tuna-burger.html


----------



## Horsfall (Nov 7, 2010)

Think I'll give these a go over the weekend.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Add smoked salmon or smoked mackeral into the mix aswell along with coriander and chilli


----------

